# Green female ghost mantis



## patrickfraser (May 29, 2011)

I love the green ghosts. This one molted to adult about 2 weeks ago so the fattening process in underway. I have 3 different green females and this is the last one needing to be mated. The green is much better in person and a mix of turquoise/jade. This was a "freebie" received from Joeho when he was doing some "spring cleaning". Thanks Joeho.


----------



## poke (May 29, 2011)

Awesome picture


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 29, 2011)

She is very pretty.  What is she eating?


----------



## patrickfraser (May 29, 2011)

likebugs said:


> She is very pretty.  What is she eating?


a baby dubia with lint.


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 29, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> a baby dubia with lint.


It looks nice and soft. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Termite48 (May 29, 2011)

Nice pic of a great looking female! I am looking to acquire one of those. I hope my male is up to the task, he is yet to perform well when given the opportunity. Good luck with her.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful! I've held a couple green ones before. I love how they feel all "fuzzy". If you know what I mean. Great looking female! Great photo as well.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 30, 2011)

I got her "stuffed" and put her with the males last night. I am happy to say that the deed is being done. Connection successful. Now to wait for the ooth and ooth hatch to see if it took. I will try to "git 'er done" a couple times before the first ooth. My other 2 have both been mated multiple times and have laid their first ooths which I have incubating. I will continue to mate as often as they will when put together, until either the boys die from old age or are eaten. Old age sounds like the way they'll go, as there have been no "scary" moments or any aggression in either sexes. I just hope that green ghosts will make green ghosts. Time will tell. I should be overloaded with nymphs in about a month if all goes well.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 30, 2011)

patrickfraser said:


> I got her "stuffed" and put her with the males last night. I am happy to say that the deed is being done. Connection successful. Now to wait for the ooth and ooth hatch to see if it took. I will try to "git 'er done" a couple times before the first ooth. My other 2 have both been mated multiple times and have laid their first ooths which I have incubating. I will continue to mate as often as they will when put together, until either the boys die from old age or are eaten. Old age sounds like the way they'll go, as there have been no "scary" moments or any aggression in either sexes. I just hope that green ghosts will make green ghosts. Time will tell. I should be overloaded with nymphs in about a month if all goes well.


Congratulations on successfully mating them so many times!


----------



## patrickfraser (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, it's been a while and I have one older green female nymph. I have a lot of other colors, but only this one green. The coloring shows up later, anyways. Maybe there'll be more. But with no further ado, I introduce you to T2 (Tinkerbell the 2nd)


----------



## agent A (Nov 23, 2011)

I've seen green ghosts in real life and they r awesomer in real life


----------



## ismart (Nov 23, 2011)

Purdy! :wub:


----------



## dragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 4, 2011)

She's purdy. :tt1:


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 31, 2011)

She molted last night and it _looks _like a good one. :clap: You never know until they've fully inflated wings and hardened. I'll get a photo when she's dried up.


----------



## agent A (Dec 31, 2011)

Yay!!!!!!  

If she mates I call a green nymphal pair


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 31, 2011)

I've never had a green male.


----------



## agent A (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh, then I will send u come green spray paint


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 1, 2012)

SHE'S GORGEOUS! She's two-tone. The green is really pretty, almost pastel. The light brown wings are a nice touch.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 1, 2012)

If wish mine was still alive! She died from a mismolt while I was on a 3 day 2 night vacation.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 1, 2012)

One more.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! She IS beautiful!


----------



## RevWillie (Jan 2, 2012)

Love the Green Girls!


----------

